# new saw



## Ring (3 Jan 2015)

I am going to treat myself to a scroll saw I can not do any lifting now, retired early from the ambulance service after totaly knackering 3 discs but I need a hobby . I like the look of scrolling and feel that it,s something i can work away at my own pace I was leaning towards the excaliber 21" but when I read the reviews the hegner seems to come up trumps so...... would this be a good starter model 
multicut 1 Scrollsaw Variable Speed 230v 100w HM-1V any advice would be great. 
Tnx Jim


----------



## finneyb (3 Jan 2015)

Have a look at http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... scroll-saw and others on the Axminster site


----------



## Stooby (3 Jan 2015)

I have this one and get on really well with it. Never tried a hegner though so not a true review our comparison.


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Jan 2015)

Hi Jim. A very warm welcome to the forum. I would in no way knock the Hegner clone from Axminster, several members here have the same saw and are happy with them. All I will say is that if you were to cut something on the Axminster saw and then cut something on the Hegner you would see a big difference. If you can afford it I would go for the Hegner, you would never regret it and it will last you a lifetime.

I have the same problem as you, knackered disc and can no longer work full time. If you need any help or advice just ask, A great bunch of lads and lasses on here.


----------



## gilljc (3 Jan 2015)

Hi Jim
I am obviously biased as I am about to sell my hegner, same model you describe, but in my opinion it is an excellent starter saw, and beyond. I don't know much about the axminster saws, I did buy one before the hegner, but it had to go back as I had problems with the clamps not holding the blades.
I like the variable speed and it is definitely useful to me on a regular basis, don't think I would like to be without it now.

As you may have seen on earlier posts, I have recently bought a multicut 2 se, and the jury is still out as to whether it was really worth the extra outlay, although I haven't used it a great deal as yet.

Whatever you decide to buy, you will be sure to have loads of fun, the variations are endless, I have been scrolling for over 4 years now and still learning new techniques and finding new patterns to intrigue me all the time. This is a nice forum and lots of help and advice available if you should ever need it

ps just notice that the axminster doesn't have a slot cut into the table, which would suggest to me that blade changing would need to be done by threading the blade up through the hole in the table, a bit on the fiddly side?


----------



## Ring (3 Jan 2015)

Wow thanks for the welcome If the hegner is the one i go for is there anything extra that i should consider buying [might as well get hung for a sheep as a lamb] My real interest in the scroll saw is intarsia i just love the way the wood looks on the projects i have saw people make, so any help tips greatly received. 
Thanks Jim


----------



## nadnerb (3 Jan 2015)

Hi Jim and welcome to the best forum on the web!!
I have no experience of the Excalibur saw but I have a hegner multicut 1 with variable speed and I find it to be a great saw. Scrolling is a great hobby but I would not buy a new saw to start off, the reason I suggest that is because the saw is only part of the set up. To make the experience more pleasurable I would say that a foot switch is a must, as is a good magnifying glass with a light. Also , dust extraction is a must, most people on this site will tell you that a henry vacuum cleaner is ideal, I don't use one so I can't comment. I use a dust extractor from Axminster. I don't want to scare you from what is a brilliant hobby ( and a way to earn an extra few bob!). The last suggestion I have is that whatever saw you go for, A quick change blade clamp is a must if you are going to do a lot of internal cuts. 
I hope this is some help to you, 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Ring (3 Jan 2015)

Again tnx for the replies I have a fully kitted garage, table saw, band saw, planer thicknesser extractor etc 
I take it the quick blade thingy lol is an extra and not fitted as standard ?
I am thinking of getting rid of my table saw as the band saw really does all I need now, just want to sit in front of the wood burner and get started lol.
Jim


----------



## Claymore (3 Jan 2015)

.


----------



## Cordy (3 Jan 2015)

The axminster has gone up in price 10% this week;


----------



## ChrisR (4 Jan 2015)

Jim.

Welcome to the forum.

I would endorse the Hegner lobby, but having not used any other scroll/fret saw other than hand fret saws. It cannot stand up as a comparison, just a very satisfied user of the Hegner brand. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## gilljc (4 Jan 2015)

Jim
notice you are in Scotland, if you are anywhere near Aberdeen, am happy for you to come and have a look at both my hegners and have ago to see if you like them?

Gill


----------



## Ring (4 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the offer Gill unfortunatly I am in Dumfries so a wee bit far to travel you have all made my mind up for me and going to order the hegner this week and tbh i cant wait.
Thanks again Jim


----------



## Gill (5 Jan 2015)

I am sure you will be very happy with your new Hegner.


----------



## Cordy (6 Jan 2015)

Can anyone identify this Hegner 
Gets interesting around 6 minutes and 30 seconds
Is it the small single speed ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgb3ixvVfeU

Considering driving down to Shrewsbury and maybe buying the small variable speed model


----------



## gilljc (6 Jan 2015)

don't know if we were watching same video, german guy using what looks like the biggest hegner out?


----------



## Cordy (6 Jan 2015)

Gill, I asked what saw model -- Max
Did you dispose of yours btw ?


----------



## gilljc (7 Jan 2015)

no just advertised it in for sale section 
am just guessing, but think the saw in video is the multicut quick, it has the largest throat of all the hegners


----------



## scrimper (7 Jan 2015)

That was interesting though I wish I could understand what he was saying!
One thing that surprised me was that when he cut into a very Sharp corner he spun the work around and sawed out from it, when I am cutting into a very sharp corner I always back the blade out then either back the blade down the cut and work away from the corner or cut into the corner from the other line, in my experience unless you are using a very fine blade you don't get a really sharp corner using the bloke in the video's method.

I would be interested in how others do sharp corners?


----------



## martinka (8 Jan 2015)

Gill is correct, it's the multicut quick with 22" throat. Strange that the so called flagship of the Hegner range, the Polymax 3, is nearly 2.5" shorter.

John, though it depends a lot on what I am cutting, I nearly always turn the work rather than backing out. The big loco I did was done that way except on the smallest cuts. Maybe on close inspection it doesn't look as good as a sharp corner, but as you have said yourself, who is going to notice other than the person that cuts it, or another scroller?


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Jan 2015)

I watched the video as well and thought the same as John as I saw the guy cutting the internal cut, he spun the blade rather than back it up as John as explained. Although it is slightly quicker to cut out you cannot get a sharp corner. to the untrained eye it would not be noticeable but personally I would always back the blade up in tight corners.


----------



## nadnerb (8 Jan 2015)

that looks like the Hegner Multicut - Quick, a serious piece of kit but you need a large cheque book for one!!
Regards
Brendan


----------

